
Casper slips below IPO price a day after trading debut - kgwgk
https://www.ft.com/content/d3775ca4-49c9-11ea-aee2-9ddbdc86190d
======
kgwgk
“The share price drop gives the company a market capitalisation of $460m and
comes after Casper had reduced its value in the lead-up to the IPO. In
January, the company initially priced its shares within a range of $17 to $19,
giving the company a valuation of up to $714m. This marked a drop from the
$1.1bn the company had reached in its final round of private fundraising last
year, elevating it to the group of so-called “unicorns”.”

